
Ask HN: Any developers interested in working on something new? - warewolf
I&#x27;m an early stage UI&#x2F;UX designer for Whatsapp and Instacart. Every year I work on 2 startups either personal or as an advisor, I&#x27;m looking to start a new project with a interested developer. Someone who is the true definition of a Hacker. I like the Hacker&#x2F;Hustler&#x2F;Hipster founders combo. I am open to different ideas and suggestions.<p>I&#x27;m really interested in SaaS or Life Automation. If you are interested please reach out I&#x27;d love to connect.
======
gldev
hey! i don't know if i can help you out with that but i am interested in
following your project, is there any way to connect outside of this
specifically?

